# Purple Fotd!!!! 26/5/2007



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

thought i would do purple...cause i havnt dont for a while lol
i used...

eyes...
MAC Eyepaint - Bare Canvas
MAC Eyeshadow - beautifull iris, shadowy lady, nylon
MAC Pigment - grape
Lancome Artliner
Chanel Intense Eye Pencil
Lancome Hypnose Mscara

Face...
Almay Foundation
MAC Blusher - Style

Lips...
MAC Lipglass - pink lemonade, Florabundance

pics..

***CLICK LINKS IF IMAGES GET RESIZED***



























and yes my hair has all gone lol


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2007)

wow. your hair IS shorter! 

Looking fab honey.


----------



## meaghan<3 (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!! i looooveeed your hair long, but i think it looks just as great short!!!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

hehe thanks gurrls
i love it
so much easyer to wash
AND
using like 3 quaters less conditioner 
its all graduated at the back
and long at the front
i loveee
x


----------



## MAC is love (May 26, 2007)

purples look awesome on you! i've been wanting to cut my hair like that..but my hair is naturally curly..so it'd be all poofy haha


----------



## eighmii (May 26, 2007)

Youre so pretty.. for real.


----------



## Eoraptor (May 26, 2007)

Amazing lashes!


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

thankssss xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mien (May 26, 2007)

Cute, don't ya love purple's?


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Cute, don't ya love purple's?_

 
defffffinetlyyyy


----------



## riacarolina (May 26, 2007)

omg i love your carebears shirt!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 26, 2007)

Very pretty & love the new haircut!  It's great you can wear both long & short hair so well


----------



## Graziella*K (May 26, 2007)

OMG you look beyond awesome ! What are those lashes you're wearing ??? I need to know ! 

I love your new haircut by the way but I loved you long hair too ^^'.

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Graziella*K* 

 
_OMG you look beyond awesome ! What are those lashes you're wearing ??? I need to know ! 

I love your new haircut by the way but I loved you long hair too ^^'.

xoxoGraziellaxoxo_

 

they are Eylure lashes
xxxxx


----------



## aeryss (May 26, 2007)

oh my god, this look is so ... pretty! i sit here staring at the pics with my mouth wide open for at least a minute *g*


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 26, 2007)

So HOT girly!!! I love your new hair cut and your makeup looks just perfect as always!!!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

thanksssss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## astronaut (May 26, 2007)

That's hott!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Wow, that looks greaT!


----------



## n_c (May 26, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## User67 (May 26, 2007)

Totally fabulous as always!


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

Pretty as always!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 26, 2007)

thankss loveliess
x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2007)

Your hair and the makeup are amazing!


----------



## squirlymoo (May 27, 2007)

Whyyy do you have to be so unbelievably hot? Your makeup is amazing and your hair looks so good.


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2007)

So gorgeous!  I love, love your FOTDS!


----------



## stephbunny (May 27, 2007)

hi! i LOVE your makeup and your new hair!  I think you did a great job with both... I'm really looking into getting streaks put in like yours! post more photos of you and your new hair sometime! espeically the back! =)


----------



## laura-doll (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephbunny* 

 
_hi! i LOVE your makeup and your new hair! I think you did a great job with both... I'm really looking into getting streaks put in like yours! post more photos of you and your new hair sometime! espeically the back! =)_

 

i went through an incredibly long process with my hair
cause it was black and black is very very hard to lift
i had to be ginger for a while..
and then i used to use foils to bleach it but now i just paint the bleach on my scalp and the hair.


----------



## laura-doll (May 27, 2007)

and thank you evryone else for your comments
xxxx


----------



## Jayne (May 27, 2007)

wow


----------



## laura-doll (May 27, 2007)

thanks chicaa
x


----------



## MelodyKat (May 28, 2007)

ok Diva!!! Work it out....this is HOT!


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

i love your hair!! 
and the purple looks great against your skin tone =]


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 29, 2007)

laura-doll, you are just fabulous!


----------



## Bybs (May 29, 2007)

Loving the new hair. Purple's look sooooo pretty on you.


----------



## snowkei (May 29, 2007)

gosh it's amazing


----------



## laura-doll (May 29, 2007)

thanks lovlies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 29, 2007)

Yup, you're gorgeous and I love the cut!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (May 29, 2007)

I love the shorter hair! This looks great as always!


----------



## Simi (May 29, 2007)

Wow, another beautiful look. I think now you will be second one on specktra who has glamour style in my list....


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 7, 2007)

i love love love your fotds laura doll!!!! i really love the vibrancy of the purples. do you think you can do a tut on this sometime? just wondering


----------



## verdge (Jul 7, 2007)

as always, very pretty!!!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

Very nice! Im a big purple fan and it really suits you


----------

